
Windows Phone And Android Hate - MaysonL
http://techpinions.com/windows-phone-android-and-hate/22730?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=windows-phone-android-and-hate
======
cargo8
Two points that have me confused: 1) I don't fully understand how Android is
stifling innovation in local-mobile services simply by having a dominant
market share. From where I am standing (which admittedly, is in android's
favor as I very much enjoy using and developing for android) the platform is
more open to development of advanced local-mobile services and applications
due to fewer restrictions of background usage of sensors and services (vs.
iOS, for example). In addition, I see Google pushing the envelope much more
and much faster than iOS in terms of providing its own local-mobile services
and applications (they're potential data harvesting evil-ness aside).

2) Why do you trust Microsoft more than Google when they have pretty much
blow-for-blow have equivalent services, applications, and (potential)
scalability in online and mobile services? Is it simply because they have
bought the Nokia devices and services division and are folding it under the
Microsoft brand, making them a true hardware manufacturer (in the sense that
they stand to benefit if they profit from hardware sales)? As I see it, the
big three mobile companies (Apple, Google, MS - sorry BB) all now have their
own top-to-bottom mobile stacks, except Google has kept Moto silo'd away from
their core business. So are you simply pointing out that Google's current
business model is still to undercut in hardware prices (not try to profit) and
make the rest up in services, while assuming that Microsoft will not go this
route (they probably will)? Also, all that being said, Google's hardware
stance certainly appears to be changing if they really make a mainstream push
for Glass and plan to start making their own hardware as they have hinted at
(Glass, Pixel, Nexus Q, Moto X).

